# Ecu Short Brewing Course



## amiddler (3/5/11)

For those who don't know and may be interested ECU in Perth WA are holding another Short Brewing Coarse this year.

Linky.

*Location: *
Edith Cowan University
Joondalup Campus
270 Joondalup Drive
Degrees Brewery, Building 9
Joondalup WA 6027

*When: *
Monday, 27 June to Friday, 1 July 2011
9.00am to 5.00pm each day.

*Course fee: *
$1,500
All course materials are provided. Morning and afternoon tea, lunch and refreshments are supplied each day.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (3/5/11)

Refreshments, I know what that will be :icon_drunk: 
This will be a top course run by top people from the industry.

GB


----------



## outbreak (3/5/11)

Awesome, I was hoping they would do this again. I got some time to save aswell....


----------



## amiddler (3/5/11)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Refreshments, I know what that will be :icon_drunk:
> This will be a top course run by top people from the industry.
> 
> GB



I like the way they put it in the brochure. Days 1 and 2 will finish with "Flavour Training". Fancy way of saying lets have a beer.




outbreak said:


> Awesome, I was hoping they would do this again. I got some time to save aswell....



Just have to convince the misses that the course is value for money. I can see the day devoted to yeast and fermentation being valuable for the home brewer.

Drew


----------



## pbrosnan (3/5/11)

I signed up the other day. I wasn't sure how popular it would be and I wanted to make sure I secured a place. Looking forward to it.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (3/5/11)

Drew said:


> I like the way they put it in the brochure. Days 1 and 2 will finish with "Flavour Training". Fancy way of saying lets have a beer.



I'm not sure if I'm the only one like this, But I find judging, or trying to do serious sensory analysis quite tough and not particularly enjoyable in the same way as just 'having a beer'..... 

I suspect the "flavour training" may also include some doctored beers, so might not be as delicious and refreshing as it sounds....


----------



## pbrosnan (3/5/11)

Just noticed the title of this thread. Should we be prepared for strong language?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (3/5/11)

pbrosnan said:


> Just noticed the title of this thread. Should we be prepared for string language?


They may have "English for better brewing" as an option .
Nev


----------



## amiddler (3/5/11)

pbrosnan said:


> Just noticed the title of this thread. Should we be prepared for strong language?



Yeh I noticed that a second after I posted the topic. In my defence it was 2:00am and I had been at work for 8 hours. Not the best time to be posting but I had just got news to hand about the course, Thanks Nev.

Drew


----------



## Bizier (4/5/11)

Does anyone know how in-depth this course is?

I had a look and thought it was attractive, but I am after a benchmark for the level it is pitched at.


----------



## pbrosnan (4/5/11)

Bizier said:


> Does anyone know how in-depth this course is?
> 
> I had a look and thought it was attractive, but I am after a benchmark for the level it is pitched at.


The course notes say:

"The course has been designed for brewers wishing to prepare for the IBD General Certificate Examinations, professional brewers wishing to refresh or extend their knowledge of brewing science and processes or those considering entering the brewing industry. A basic knowledge of the brewing process is assumed."


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (4/5/11)

A basic understanding of the Science of brewing and Chemistry will make this course a lot easier. But dont be discouraged if you dont as I am sure plenty of written materials will be handed out. After this course you are going to be a much better brewer.  
GB


----------



## eamonnfoley (5/5/11)

Pity it isnt offered on a part time, evening basis. I would do it purely for the fun of it.


----------



## jayse (5/5/11)

Whats the story with the GCB exam, is there one being sheduled following this or is it a case of there will be one coming up eventually, anyone here know?
It would be best you would think to have it reasonbly soon after this rather then wait months and many pints later to actually sit it.
Is there cheap back packers, rooms or some such nearby?


----------



## outbreak (5/5/11)

jayse said:


> Whats the story with the GCB exam, is there one being sheduled following this or is it a case of there will be one coming up eventually, anyone here know?
> It would be best you would think to have it reasonbly soon after this rather then wait months and many pints later to actually sit it.
> Is there cheap back packers, rooms or some such nearby?



You can stay at my place for the week for $1500


----------



## jayse (5/5/11)

outbreak said:


> You can stay at my place for the week for $1500



A bargin even at twice the price I am sure :unsure:


----------



## outbreak (5/5/11)

jayse said:


> A bargin even at twice the price I am sure :unsure:



Seriously though, I asked my housemates if they would mind having someone over for the week and they weren't keen. There isn't much in the form of accomodation in Joondalup where the course is being held, however its right next to the trainline so its an easy train ride in from the city in the morning.


----------



## cdbrown (5/5/11)

There's a back packers in the city right near the station, with a few more scattered around. Trains to Joondalup are very frequent and you'll be heading in the opposite direction to the general populous during peak.


----------



## keifer33 (5/5/11)

+1 for staying at one of the many cheap backpackers in the city and hoping the train up. Plus its a good train line unlike the other way.


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (10/5/11)

anyone know if places are still available?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (10/5/11)

jayse said:


> Whats the story with the GCB exam, is there one being sheduled following this or is it a case of there will be one coming up eventually, anyone here know?
> It would be best you would think to have it reasonbly soon after this rather then wait months and many pints later to actually sit it.
> Is there cheap back packers, rooms or some such nearby?


You could stay in Midland its right on the train line its very cheap accommodation around there for some reason :icon_drunk: and the night life will be interesting as well as the train ride home . h34r: 
You could jump off at my train station for a beer while I call the ambulance. :icon_cheers: 
GB


----------



## keifer33 (10/5/11)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> You could stay in Midland its right on the train line its very cheap accommodation around there for some reason :icon_drunk: and the night life will be interesting as well as the train ride home . h34r:
> You could jump off at my train station for a beer while I call the ambulance. :icon_cheers:
> GB



Hahaha such a welcome offer, Midland is a great place at night...


----------



## fawnroux (10/5/11)

Duke of Paddy said:


> anyone know if places are still available?



Should be Duke.

I registered and paid last week, Thursday I think. From what I could tell from emailing them there were still places. 

Dave


----------



## jasonharley (10/5/11)

I wish there was a "brew uni" in brisbane .... sure as hell need one !!!!!!


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (10/5/11)

thefawnroux said:


> Should be Duke.
> 
> I registered and paid last week, Thursday I think. From what I could tell from emailing them there were still places.
> 
> Dave



I hope so Dave, 

I checked Friday and they still had some spots but, there's always a but right, work had rejected my leave request. Today I got the call and they had moved mountains to get me the week off, nice move by the boss. Something to do with the one page heart stirring man speech I put through I think. Anyway I'm now at ECU's mercy. 

With any luck this should be one hell of a way to chew through a weeks worth of leave! :super:


----------



## fawnroux (24/5/11)

Duke of Paddy said:


> I hope so Dave,
> 
> I checked Friday and they still had some spots but, there's always a but right, work had rejected my leave request. Today I got the call and they had moved mountains to get me the week off, nice move by the boss. Something to do with the one page heart stirring man speech I put through I think. Anyway I'm now at ECU's mercy.
> 
> With any luck this should be one hell of a way to chew through a weeks worth of leave! :super:


How'd you go Duke? Were you able to secure a place? I got an email from the uni before, and there were 11 names on the CC.



pbrosnan said:


> I signed up the other day. I wasn't sure how popular it would be and I wanted to make sure I secured a place. Looking forward to it.



Should be a great week. Look forward to meeting you!

Any other AHBers heading to this course?


----------



## amiddler (24/5/11)

All the best to those attending this years coarse. I'm still not talking to SWMBO after denying my application to attend. I will get to one of the coarses one year. Should start a list of AHB's attending the coarse so you can look out for each other.


Drew


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (25/5/11)

Drew said:


> All the best to those attending this years coarse. I'm still not talking to SWMBO after denying my application to attend. I will get to one of the coarses one year. Should start a list of AHB's attending the coarse so you can look out for each other.
> 
> 
> Drew


Time to get a new wife :icon_cheers: 
Nev GB


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (31/5/11)

thefawnroux said:


> How'd you go Duke? Were you able to secure a place? I got an email from the uni before, and there were 11 names on the CC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the call last night from Hugh confirming the place and emails from the Uni. now to just re-read everything i've every read brewing related so as much of the course sticks!

Should be good to put some faces to user names..


----------



## fawnroux (25/6/11)

So there's a few more names on the CC now. Any other AHB users heading along next week apart from myself pbrosnan and the Duke?


----------



## red ghost (25/6/11)

Five Eyes Brewing Company said:


> I wish there was a "brew uni" in brisbane .... sure as hell need one !!!!!!



What he said... :beer:


----------



## amiddler (28/6/11)

To those who are attending, How's the coarse progressing?

So pissed I'm not there with you.

Drew


----------



## pbrosnan (28/6/11)

Drew said:


> To those who are attending, How's the coarse progressing?
> 
> 
> Drew


Very well. These past two days we've been parked behind desks going through lectures on malting, mashing, hops, boiling, cooling, aeration and other things. Quite a few from the east and quite a few from breweries including one from Swan. Bloody long day though, I mean it's like uni but without longish breaks between lectures. I think tomorrow we'll get on to some more practical stuff (the brewhouse is next door) but we've still got to do yeast and fermentation, not to mention packaging.


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (28/6/11)

Drew said:


> To those who are attending, How's the coarse progressing?
> 
> So pissed I'm not there with you.
> 
> Drew



It's great drew. We should be brewing on Thursday. Really getting into all the nooks and crannies of the science with a nice thick reference notebook with Hugh runs us through. Besides the odd chemistry tit bit, which isn't too hard, not much gets too difficult to absorb. 

Fair bit of industry guys there from two blokes from Gage, one from Swan, and a couple of micro brewers or those gearing up to start. That in itself is good as I manage to bend a few ears on all aspects of commercial process.

Hugh knows his stuff and the industry, seems he has a good knowledge on all the big brew systems in Oz and teaches in a pretty affable manner

All in all I'm very glad I shelled out the money and rec leave, my brews will only prosper from the experience.

Oh and the flavor tastings I can handle no probs :icon_cheers:


----------



## amiddler (28/6/11)

Good info for the home brewer or more aimed at master brewers? Is it worth "ME" the back yard brewer doing the coarse?


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (28/6/11)

I've tasted your beer - the answer is YES <_< 
cheers
BBB


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (28/6/11)

Drew said:


> Good info for the home brewer or more aimed at master brewers? Is it worth "ME" the back yard brewer doing the coarse?


Well worth it, as long as your all grain. science of brewing in an easy to understand way.


----------



## amiddler (28/6/11)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> I've tasted your beer - the answer is YES <_<
> cheers
> BBB



Harsh words from a man that thought the beer was that good he "Must" have the recipe! :chug:


----------



## pbrosnan (28/6/11)

Drew said:


> Good info for the home brewer or more aimed at master brewers? Is it worth "ME" the back yard brewer doing the coarse?


Well it costs $1500 and takes a week and you can find most of the information in books etc yourself but this will probably take a lot longer and in the process you may waste time and money following dodgy advice or buying crappy books or going up dead ends. I've been brewing for about 8 years and some of the material is like commonsense however it validates a lot of what I've picked up over the years and provides a bit more of the scientific foundation for some brewing practises.


----------



## amiddler (28/6/11)

Duke of Paddy said:


> Well worth it, as long as your all grain. science of brewing in an easy to understand way.






pbrosnan said:


> Well it costs $1500 and takes a week and you can find most of the information in books etc yourself but this will probably take a lot longer and in the process you may waste time and money following dodgy advice or buying crappy books or going up dead ends. I've been brewing for about 8 years and some of the material is like commonsense however it validates a lot of what I've picked up over the years and provides a bit more of the scientific foundation for some brewing practises.



Thanks. I can justify the cost, other members of my family think the money can be spent elsewhere, but what would the misses do with $1500 worth of shoes, She's only got 2 feet! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (28/6/11)

Drew said:


> Harsh words from a man that thought the beer was that good he "Must" have the recipe! :chug:



Just being polite in a very awkward situation ..... <_< 
Cheers
BBB


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (28/6/11)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> Just being polite in a very awkward situation ..... <_<
> Cheers
> BBB


The gear for your recipe was sent today and should arrive tomorrow. h34r: 
Nev
GB


----------



## mattyoz (28/6/11)

i'm seriously hoping they run this course again, my money will the the first in their bank, if i'm allowed in lol what are the entry requirements for this course


----------



## amiddler (28/6/11)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> The gear for your recipe was sent today and should arrive tomorrow. h34r:
> Nev
> GB



I'll slip that bribe into the next order, Thanks Nev.


----------



## pbrosnan (28/6/11)

mattyoz said:


> i'm seriously hoping they run this course again, my money will the the first in their bank, if i'm allowed in lol what are the entry requirements for this course


Enthusiasm. Oh, reading and writing and drinking help


----------



## mattyoz (28/6/11)

pbrosnan said:


> Enthusiasm. Oh, reading and writing and drinking help




oh well i got them covered, i hadn't read a single book since high school maybe managed a chapter or 2 now i have about 6-7 books on brewing, yeast and brewing science and ive read most of them twice, i think a hobby has turned into an obsession


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (28/6/11)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> The gear for your recipe was sent today and should arrive tomorrow. h34r:
> Nev
> GB



You must be mistaken - I only source quality products from A1 suppliers... :icon_drunk: 
Thanks Nev
Cheers
BBB


----------



## fawnroux (28/6/11)

Drew said:


> To those who are attending, How's the coarse progressing?
> 
> So pissed I'm not there with you.
> 
> Drew



I concur with what the other guys have said. It's all very informative and in depth (but not in a way that goes over our heads), the first few days have been cramming in a lot of info. I think over the next few days, we'll break up into other groups, as the guys that want to take the IBD exam will obviously need to learn other things as opposed to the industry 'noobs' (like myself) and the home brewers. Maybe not though...

All and all a good course. Worth it if you can afford it and can take the time off work. Plus hitting the draught beers afterwards makes it pretty good too. $1500 bucks? You bet i'm hitting that 7% dubbel as hard as possible :icon_drunk: My "flavour training" went for 4 hours on Monday night :beerbang:


----------



## outbreak (28/6/11)

I was in a conundrum in regards to this course..... Do the course or buy my first house..... Unfortunately I chose the house haha. I was annoyed because last time it was on something came up and I couldn't do it! There is always next time. I hope everyone doing the course get a lot of info from it, (that is on the basis that you share all the good info with me).


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (28/6/11)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> You must be mistaken - I only source quality products from A1 suppliers... :icon_drunk:
> Thanks Nev
> Cheers
> BBB


 :lol:  
Nev


----------



## pbrosnan (30/6/11)

Hi all,

Some pictures from today.


----------



## felon (30/6/11)

Wish I was there.


----------



## amiddler (30/6/11)

Thanks for the pics Patrick, keep them comming. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bizier (30/6/11)

Looks like fun. I look forward to some feedback.


----------



## pbrosnan (1/7/11)

Drew said:


> Thanks for the pics Patrick, keep them comming. :icon_cheers:


Not much to add. A pic of the panel, by request, and a pic of the lads at LC. Thanks for a great week boys, good brewing luck to all.


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (3/7/11)

pbrosnan said:


> Not much to add. A pic of the panel, by request, and a pic of the lads at LC. Thanks for a great week boys, good brewing luck to all.


Pat great pic, would have been good if we had got one of the waitresses to take the pic because I notice your not in it! Great to meet you mate pm me your email for the info I have to and you.


----------



## amiddler (4/7/11)

Was the class just the one table, approx 20 people, or the whole room? I have informed SWMBO I will not be missing the opportunity should it arise next year. For those that missed out this time, see you next time :beerbang: 

Drew


----------



## pbrosnan (4/7/11)

Duke of Paddy said:


> Pat great pic, would have been good if we had got one of the waitresses to take the pic because I notice your not in it! Great to meet you mate pm me your email for the info I have to and you.


Hi there,

Hugh took a pic with me in it. Was a great course, really enjoyed talking about brewing for 5 days. PM on the way.

cheers

Patrick.


----------



## fawnroux (4/7/11)

Some feedback on this course for those who asked.

A very good course with a lot of information. So much is crammed in to the 5 days that I found once we hit a particular topic that was too much (eg effluent) my brain just went to sleep (i like peanuts!  )The course is obviously worked around people wanting to take the IBD general certificate exam and/or others wanting to get a taste for the Diploma. However, everyone got a lot from this course. The guys working for the breweries got a taste of what the exams would be like, those new to the industry got a crash course in it, those looking to start their own microbrewies got a much better idea of what it's about and those just wanting to learn more about brewing will definitely be making better beers.

Hugh definitely knows his shit and it was a pleasure learning from him for 5 days. I can recommend this course to anyone that has a reason for doing it.

As for the AHB lads, it was a pleasure meeting you all! Hope to try some (or many) of your brews in the future :chug: 

Dave


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (4/7/11)

Well put, good to meet you and the other lads as well.

Hugh was pretty funny eh. Got back to work today and kept wishing I was back in the classroom. Mate I learnt heaps, but your right effluent bored the shit out of me. Still it made me think of the work required to set up a micro.

Btw I spoke to John the day we put on his pale ale,not nail ale John but the other bloke who ran the brewery on the Thursday, and he reckoned we could get hold of a bottle. I might drop Hugh a line and see if possible.

One other thing is there some sort of master class happening at ecu this week?


----------



## fawnroux (18/4/12)

Anyone considering doing the course this year?

http://www.brewsnews.com.au/2012/04/short-...wan-university/

Man, I drank some beer in Perth last year.....  

Oh yeah, I learned some stuff on brewing too :super:


----------



## amiddler (19/4/12)

Things look positive at this stage. Interested if anyone else from AHB is going as well.


----------



## Stormahead (19/4/12)

If I can't do the grad dip this year I'll do the short course..


----------



## fawnroux (22/4/12)

Good to see you were able to get along this year Drew. It's a good week, you'll enjoy it. Try and hit John (Nail Brewing) up and see if you can come in early and help out with a brew. He's a good bloke.

Stormahead - Are you working in a brewery at the moment, or looking to enter the industry?


----------



## Stormahead (23/4/12)

I'm looking at possible career change but more so just for sheer enjoyment.

I work in IT at the moment and it pays the bills


----------



## amiddler (1/5/12)

Just paid for the course. Hope I get in and hope to see others there.



Drewy


----------



## amiddler (12/6/12)

Just got my confirmation and info email from the guys at ECU. Anyone else booked in from AHB? I'm looking forward to meeting some new brewers and beer lovers.

Can't wait!


----------



## fawnroux (11/7/12)

Did you have the course yet?


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (11/7/12)

thefawnroux said:


> Good to see you were able to get along this year Drew. It's a good week, you'll enjoy it. Try and hit John (Nail Brewing) up and see if you can come in early and help out with a brew. He's a good bloke.
> 
> Stormahead - Are you working in a brewery at the moment, or looking to enter the industry?


I think John's new setup with Ferral in welshpool has been completed so he may not be brewing at ECU any more, never know your luck.

make sure you get public transport so you can enjoy the beer sessions after guys. Definitely a good way to 'consolidate' the days learning.


----------



## amiddler (11/7/12)

Yeh the beer week has come and gone. Public transport was the way to go but waiting for the train at 9:00 at night was a bit painful. All the guys were great. Tim O'Rouke a UK brew master ran the theory sessions and Hugh Dunn ran the drinking sessions. I made a list of about 20 things I want to change or keep doing from Tim's advice. Will post some pics if people are interested.


----------



## drew9242 (11/7/12)

Yea I am. Interested to do it one day myself.


----------



## pbrosnan (11/7/12)

Drew said:


> Yeh the beer week has come and gone. Public transport was the way to go but waiting for the train at 9:00 at night was a bit painful. All the guys were great. Tim O'Rouke a UK brew master ran the theory sessions and Hugh Dunn ran the drinking sessions. I made a list of about 20 things I want to change or keep doing from Tim's advice. Will post some pics if people are interested.


Yeah, post away. Last year Hugh did the whole thing solo and he comes from a large scale (XXXX) brewing background. Where was the UK from coming from experience-wise?


----------



## amiddler (11/7/12)

Hugh talking about the 600L brewery at Degrees. Jon cooked up 400L of Aussie Pale Ale.




A bit more of Hugh talking. His stories were full of gold for a novice like me.



2x 1200L fermenters, 1x 600L fermenter and 1x 600L bright tank.



This rolled out most afternoons. 2x kegators and an extension lead. A mans got to dream.


----------



## amiddler (11/7/12)

Got a tour of Barrett Burston's malting plant. 1 of 4 germination beds.



On the same day we did a tour of Little Creatures. This is there yeast store, Yes in 50L kegs.



My favourite bit, the hop store. Pallets of Cascade and Chinook. Even got to stick my head in a box of Cascade, Heaven.



A pic of half the group enjoying a few at LC Brewery.


----------



## amiddler (11/7/12)

Just noticed in the first set of pics I have 2 pics (first and last) of Jon, the head brewery for Degrees Brewery, bent over working. Someone had to work while we talked and drunk golden nectar.



Drewy


----------



## jayahhdee (11/7/12)

Very interested in everyone's opinion of this course, couldn't do it this year due to financial constraints, need to pay for a wedding but I would be very interested in doing it net year.


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (11/7/12)

I remember Hugh explaining Tim wasn't available last year. He writes a lot of the IDB publications from memory. I got the feeling Hugh felt apologetic about that like we were missing out on some good intel. hugh is pretty bloody great with the lectures though.
Mate great idea on the 20 things list. I just read my notes again last week and I was struggling to remember some of the chemistry parts. If i ever have a windfall I'd do this course again in a flash. Best week off work I have had in a very long time.

What did u brew on the degrees rig? what was on the taps? We had a duppel that was absolutely brilliant and maybe an alt, not sure.

We also didn't get the tour of LC and I'm jealous after seeing these shots!


----------



## amiddler (11/7/12)

Jon went through his stocks and came up with 400L of an Aussie Amber Ale. Was going to be an Aussie Pale but an accidental doubling of his color addition turned it into an Amber  POR hops at 60min and 20min. I would like to go back and have one with the boys when it is ready. 
Jon had a Summer Ale with Galaxy hops that was soooo good on tap. I emailed him for the recipe and Jon was nice enough to send it to me. I can't remember what was on the other tap. Had a few guys from Gage Roads doing the course. They were nice enough to donate some of there beers for the tasting sessions.


----------



## fawnroux (12/7/12)

Duke of Paddy said:


> I think John's new setup with Ferral in welshpool has been completed so he may not be brewing at ECU any more, never know your luck.


Yeah, the new brewery has been up and running for are couple of weeks now.

Funny about Hugh running the drinking sessions, that man can certainly put a few away  I pulled out my notes from lat year, I can certainly tell the days when I had a few the night before.  The Barrett Burson plant would have been awesome to see, for sure. 

Jayahhdee --> It's a very good course, but you need to know what you want to get out of it. Great course for home brewers, but for $1500 you *could* buy a shed load of books and resources. However, in saying that, 5 days of great knowledge was worth it. It's a long way to go from Melbourne, but maybe take the wife and make a holiday of it. Plenty of micros over that way to keep you two amused. A great experience though. BTW, I think Ballarat Uni do a similar course during the year, though maybe not any more. Could be worth looking into


----------

